# 2nd Stage partner visa 801 help



## Madokaba (Dec 23, 2016)

Hey guys i need some help regarding my second stage partner visa 801 i hope someone can help me 
i applied for 820 using an agent they charged me arm and a leg like nearly 3000$ i got my visa in june this year and my application is due for 801 in September this year i gave em a call and they want another 2000$ for the 801 lodgement so i decided me and my wife to save the money and do it ourselves 
My first question is is there gonna be any problem with my lodgement because its not lodged from same account as 820 ? 
2: there is a question in the application form online asking if i have family members that reside in australia i got just a brother on student visa and ive got my parents in law they are aussies should i just mention them in this question ? 
3: can i do my statement and upload it ad ms word or pdf instead of filling up the boxes 
4: am i too late as my eligibility was last month .
Thanks all in advance I appreciate every help for my questions


----------



## Madokaba (Dec 23, 2016)

Anyone can help me please ?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

1) There's no problem doing it from a different account this time. 
2) Sorry, what does the question specifically say? If it's asking for family members already residing in Australia, yes, you'd mention them. 
3) Yes, you can write "Please see uploaded statement called [whatever you named the file]" in each of the boxes.
4) No, you're not too late. You're not too late until they contact you and ask for it and you don't provide it within the deadline they give you.


----------



## Madokaba (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks alot for your help yes this question is on page 9 with title Family In Australia 
Does this applicant have family members residing in australia ? 
I clicked on it and you can see parents or father/mother in law , siblings but i only have my parents in law here and a brother on temporary visa thats why i got confused if i include him or not or if i include my parents in law cause I didn?t completely underatand the question .
And about the statement is there a special place i can upload it to ?


----------



## pwestoz (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi Modokaba,

The previous reply and info from College Girl is correct. I am a Registered Migration Agent and am amazed at how people get ripped off by unscrupulous agents. You may be eligible for a refund of your fee if there is a certain document they didn't send you relating to your service fee. Also, check your contract about what the fee included. It should state somewhere that the service and contract that you paid for ENDS when the first stage visa as been decided upon. If it doesn't specify when the service ends, then there may also be redress. Finally, for anyone else out there, its always worth checking and 'shopping around' if using an Agent (and always check that they are registered by the MARA). $2,000 for the second stage is rather high! I charge $2,300 for the whole process. Cheers - Phil (Superior Migration Consultancy) Melbourne.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Madokaba said:


> Thanks alot for your help yes this question is on page 9 with title Family In Australia
> Does this applicant have family members residing in australia ?
> I clicked on it and you can see parents or father/mother in law , siblings but i only have my parents in law here and a brother on temporary visa thats why i got confused if i include him or not or if i include my parents in law cause I didn?t completely underatand the question .
> And about the statement is there a special place i can upload it to ?


I would mention them all. Better to mention them to be on the safe side.


----------



## Dpalash01 (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi madocaba your second question about family member in australia they asked immediate family member in australia. Only your spouse and children would be immediate family member according to regulation 1.12AA migration regulation 1994, not the in laws or you brother i guess.


----------



## Madokaba (Dec 23, 2016)

The question doesn?t say Immediate family members it asks if the applicant have family members that reside in Australia ?. There?s a box next to it u can tick the person relationship to you and there?s father/mother in law there in that box


----------



## Dpalash01 (Sep 28, 2017)

Its confusing there though. IF you already applied, they genarate a pdf application details. 
That pdf will show in FAMILY SECTION as applicant all immediate family member details.


----------



## Madokaba (Dec 23, 2016)

Na I haven?t submitted the application yet im still answering questions ,


----------



## Dpalash01 (Sep 28, 2017)

Madokaba said:


> Na I haven?t submitted the application yet im still answering questions ,


i am also in the process of applying 801 and someone told me they applied but in pdf it shows immediate family member details.

also would you mind what relationship evidences are you going to provide

thanks


----------



## jmarks (Feb 16, 2015)

I am also in the process of applying for my husbands 801. 

Do we need to get the documents certified by a JP or is colour copies accepted? IE: marriage certificate, passport.


----------



## Dpalash01 (Sep 28, 2017)

jmarks said:


> I am also in the process of applying for my husbands 801.
> 
> Do we need to get the documents certified by a JP or is colour copies accepted? IE: marriage certificate, passport.


color copies are okay for online application.

what relationship evidences are you providing for second stage ?


----------



## jmarks (Feb 16, 2015)

Dpalash01 said:


> color copies are okay for online application.
> 
> what relationship evidences are you providing for second stage ?


Thank you for confirming!

Do we have to provide an update from when the 820 was submitted or approved?

Our list of evidence is very similar to what we supplied for 820 stage, and the same with the content for 'financial commitments' 'nature of household' etc ... 
- marriage certificate
- rental lease renewed
- joint car insurance 
- holiday bookings
- big purchases (fridge, couch) 
- bank statements 
- wedding invites

Do you have evidence along the same lines?


----------



## Dpalash01 (Sep 28, 2017)

jmarks said:


> Thank you for confirming!
> 
> Do we have to provide an update from when the 820 was submitted or approved?
> 
> ...


yes you need to evidence from the day 820 was granted?

your list of evidence are similar to me. but may be you can add
more utility bills
last wills
Super beneficiary or 
if you have taken any life insurance lately put beneficiary, 
Tax return documents showing both your name


----------



## Dpalash01 (Sep 28, 2017)

jmarks said:


> Thank you for confirming!
> 
> Do we have to provide an update from when the 820 was submitted or approved?
> 
> ...


Also would you mind telling what are you providing evidences for SOCIAL ASPECT of your relationship?


----------



## jmarks (Feb 16, 2015)

Dpalash01 said:


> Also would you mind telling what are you providing evidences for SOCIAL ASPECT of your relationship?


So far we have wedding invitations, photos with family/friends, holiday bookings. Screenshots of FB posts... along those lines!


----------



## Madokaba (Dec 23, 2016)

Hey guys i have nearly same evidence as you do but i hate the long waiting time at the end its all depends on luck i know someone with eligibility on 4th of january 2017 got his visa 801 yesterday but he got 2 kids from the relationship I don?t know if this help make the process quicker


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I think it is just the luck of the draw. There was someone esrlier in the year with 2 kids waiting over 15 months.

Unfortunately waiting and having alot of evidence so they can make a quick decision is key. It also doesn't hurt to regularly update the evidence.


----------



## Madokaba (Dec 23, 2016)

Mish said:


> I think it is just the luck of the draw. There was someone esrlier in the year with 2 kids waiting over 15 months.
> 
> Unfortunately waiting and having alot of evidence so they can make a quick decision is key. It also doesn't hurt to regularly update the evidence.


Exactlty Right Mish when i submit my application im gonna try to keep some upload space for the future and just a quick question about form 888 
I got my father in law to do one and my auntie she done one as well cause we visit her every coule weeks is that alright or they can?t be family on form 888 ?


----------



## Dpalash01 (Sep 28, 2017)

Madokaba said:


> Mish said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is just the luck of the draw. There was someone esrlier in the year with 2 kids waiting over 15 months.
> ...


Hi madocoba as long as they are citizen or permanent resident of australia its absoluetly fine to fill 888 form. Family member?s statements are even better.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

As long as they are Australian citizens or permanent residents they can do the form 888.

You will have lots of upload slots left ... you get 60 for the applicant and 60 for the sponsor.


----------

